
HipCat – Pipe command output to HipChat from your terminal - judy2k
https://github.com/judy2k/hipcat
======
judy2k
I should point out this project is 1 day old, and was inspired by SlackCat for
Slack.

~~~
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN" post.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
judy2k
Thanks! I'm a bit of a noob at this (obviously). I might have a go at that.

